# More than 16 tuners



## gpauljr (Jul 11, 2007)

I currently use MRV and have a SWIM 16. I am utilizing 15 tuners (6 DVR and 3 regular tuners). I am anticipating adding more locations, but wonder what happens when you go over 16 tuners. Can they add another SWIM module or do you need to add an additional dish?


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

For satellite signal purposes, you just add a second SWM16, driven by the 4 legacy outputs from the first SWM16. That gives you 16 more tuners.

However, to get MRV to work across the two, may require a little more fiddling. Probably you would have to use two CCKs, one from each SWM16, bridged via an Ethernet switch. These would need to be wired CCKs.

There are also some limits on the number of nodes allowed in a single MRV "cloud", which you may be getting close to.

Keith


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Yep; see here for a diagram for two cascaded SWiM-16s;

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2937183#post2937183

And DECA node limit is 16. Beyond that the "Unified PlayList" (UPL) on each receiver will not display all other connected receivers.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> Yep; see here for a diagram for two cascaded SWiM-16s;
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2937183#post2937183
> 
> And DECA node limit is 16.


"but" in a configuration like you posted, there will be two DECA clouds, so neither will have reached the 16 node limit.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I thought I saw a SWM 32 at CES!!!

In fact I have a Picture of it.

Are they not for Sale yet???


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Richierich said:


> I thought I saw a SWM 32 at CES!!!
> 
> In fact I have a Picture of it.
> 
> Are they not for Sale yet???


Yes. But yikes, look at the price tag.

http://www.satpro.tv/SWM32R0-09-2.aspx

Also, it's really just 4 SWiM8s all mashed together. There isn't a DECA bridge between any of them.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

If You Need More Than 16 Tuners You Can Afford $600 or less for a SWM32!!! :lol:


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> "but" in a configuration like you posted, there will be two DECA clouds, so neither will have reached the 16 node limit.


Well that's what I meant to infer by my "Yep." 

That's is to confirm PokerJoker's previous post explaining how two CCKs and an ethernet switch would be needed to link the two DECA clouds.

My posting of the link to the illustration was meant to be in addition to that acknowledgment.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Or just cascade a SWiM-8, that's what I have. Fairly inexpensive, but you may need to have two CCK's if MRV.


----------



## Notthecableguy (Dec 25, 2005)

Any new word on when and if a SWM32 with full internal DECA linking might be released?


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

HoTat2 said:


> Yep; see here for a diagram for two cascaded SWiM-16s;
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2937183#post2937183
> 
> And DECA node limit is 16. Beyond that the "Unified PlayList" (UPL) on each receiver will not display all other connected receivers.


A DirecTV tech was out at my home this past weekend working on a unrelated issue and the very first thing he stated was 'Cascading' was not supported with SWM-16's and that he needed to install a SWM Expander.
I explained that I had been using this set-up with a number of different Multi-Switches and SWM's for many years and have never had an issue. The tech called his supervisor and he stated that while cascading does work with SWM-16's there was a number of issues and that DirecTV preferred tech's use a SWM expander when having to join 2 or more units together.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Notthecableguy said:


> Any new word on when and if a SWM32 with full internal DECA linking might be released?


The SWiM-32 is for commercial use, so I doubt there are any plans for DECA.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> A DirecTV tech was out at my home this past weekend working on a unrelated issue and the very first thing he stated was 'Cascading' was not supported with SWM-16's and that he needed to install a SWM Expander.
> I explained that I had been using this set-up with a number of different Multi-Switches and SWM's for many years and have never had an issue. The tech called his supervisor and he stated that while cascading does work with SWM-16's there was a number of issues and that DirecTV preferred tech's use a SWM expander when having to join 2 or more units together.


Through some recent testing, the legacy ports are 10 dB below the SWiM-16's input levels, so when cascading a second SWiM-16 [or other switch] off the legacy ports, the lower levels will cause rainfade sooner on the cascaded switch/receiver(s).
The SWiM expander is merely a block of 2-way splitters in one package, so the trade-off is:


drop the levels to both SWiMs by 4-6 dB equally
drop the levels to only the second SWiM by 10 dB

There's some more on this here:
http://forums.solidsignal.com/showthread.php/336-WHITE-PAPER-More-than-16-tuners-in-the-home


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

That's what my installers did two weeks ago. 25 tuners including one HR34 by paralleled SWiM-16 setups including ICK's using splitters (total of 4- 2way sat splitters off 5LNB Slimline dish, 2- SWiM-16 multiswitches, 2- PI's, 2- ICK's, 4- SWiM-8 Splitters). All working under one cloud.

Having a lot of issues with the 34 in the mix after the install.

Maybe we watch and record too much DirecTV? :eek2:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

codespy said:


> That's what my installers did two weeks ago. 25 tuners including one HR34 by paralleled SWiM-16 setups including ICK's using splitters (total of 4- 2way sat splitters off 5LNB Slimline dish, 2- SWiM-16 multiswitches, 2- PI's, 2- ICK's, 4- SWiM-8 Splitters). *All working under one cloud.*
> 
> Having a lot of issues with the 34 in the mix after the install.
> 
> Maybe we watch and record too much DirecTV? :eek2:


While they're all networked, you're joining two DECA clouds. Should you run a DECA test, you'll see only the DECAs on the cloud the receiver is connected to.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey VOS-

Waking up this old thread again. I am having an issue of DSL bandwidth from my provider since I am near the end of the line. When it gets to about 5PM every night, and 4PM on weekends, it gets so bad that my Pandora stops working correctly on my HD-DVR's.

At my camping property 2 hours up north, I have two HD-DVR's networked on a SWiM setup. The neighbor next door has wireless internet access, and I have a Netgear 2500 extender set up halfway between my camper and his house. Using a W-CCK, Pandora works great up there. We shut down power to receivers when we come back home.

Now back at home, my next door neighbor who has Time Warner Cable, gave us access to their wireless. I have installed the same Netgear Extender and we utilize their internet access when our bandwidth drops on our DSL. I am still running a parallel SWiM-16 setup with two wired CCK's. If I go with DirecTV's wireless CCK, can I get away with just one or do I need two to catch both SWiM-16's? 

I searched around for a diagram but cannot locate one here at DBSTalk, unless I missed it. We want to be able to run our Pandora at home during prime time without interruptions at times of low bandwidth. We subscribe to the highest DSL plan we can get with CenturyLink. Besides the connected home setup we have, all receivers are also plugged into a phone line, so there should be no issue with TOS.

Your knowledge is greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

codespy said:


> Hey VOS-
> 
> Now back at home, my next door neighbor who has Time Warner Cable, gave us access to their wireless. I have installed the same Netgear Extender and we utilize their internet access when our bandwidth drops on our DSL. I am still running a parallel SWiM-16 setup with two wired CCK's. If I go with DirecTV's wireless CCK, can I get away with just one or do I need two to catch both SWiM-16's?
> 
> ...


You'd need to use two Wireless CCKs, "or" one with a switch connecting it to the two CCKs on the SWiMs.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

So I have a Netgear 5 port Ethernet switch laying around, if I take that and run the cat-5's off the wired CCK's into the switch, then a cat-5 off the switch to the wireless CCK, do I even need to connect the coax to anything on the WCCK?

I am trying to picture this in my head right now as I am sitting in continuing ed.

Thanks.........


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

codespy said:


> So I have a Netgear 5 port Ethernet switch laying around, if I take that and run the cat-5's off the wired CCK's into the switch, then a cat-5 off the switch to the wireless CCK, do I even need to connect the coax to anything on the WCCK?
> 
> I am trying to picture this in my head right now as I am sitting in continuing ed.
> 
> Thanks.........


no coax to the WCCK


----------



## Nabisco (May 18, 2007)

PokerJoker said:


> For satellite signal purposes, you just add a second SWM16, driven by the 4 legacy outputs from the first SWM16. That gives you 16 more tuners.
> 
> However, to get MRV to work across the two, may require a little more fiddling. Probably you would have to use two CCKs, one from each SWM16, bridged via an Ethernet switch. These would need to be wired CCKs.
> 
> ...


sending you a pm


----------



## Nabisco (May 18, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> Yep; see here for a diagram for two cascaded SWiM-16s;
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2937183#post2937183
> 
> And DECA node limit is 16. Beyond that the "Unified PlayList" (UPL) on each receiver will not display all other connected receivers.


which ones would they show? could they be two sepreate systems just the samd odu? if i could use this on bigger buildings this could help alot with the old one dish per building my company will never buy anything bigger than a 16 unless its a mdu with at least 100 units.... thnaks guys!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Nabisco said:


> which ones would they show? could they be two sepreate systems just the samd odu? if i could use this on bigger buildings this could help alot with the old one dish per building my company will never buy anything bigger than a 16 unless its a mdu with at least 100 units.... thnaks guys!


It's actually random and not all will show the same ones. But... What are you trying to do exactly? It's easy to create more deca clouds than you have swim setups. Isolating one unit from another is simple.


----------



## Nabisco (May 18, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> It's actually random and not all will show the same ones. But... What are you trying to do exactly? It's easy to create more deca clouds than you have swim setups. Isolating one unit from another is simple.


it sounds like something i can use in apts buildings so i can use one odu... the whole one dish thing because the land lord doesnt want a bunch of odus.... those servers with 5 tuners is a killer lol


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah, you just need a bsf for each apartment and then they will all have their deca clouds isolated.


----------

